# Saddest moment in the UFC ?



## Samin00 (Feb 3, 2011)

What moments made you almost shed a tear?

For me it was the beginning of the end of the machida era. I truly beliefed machida was the perfect rolemodel fighter, honour, dicsipline and skill.

Pride era --> Machida era --> This so called 100th evolution of mma era -.-

honourable mention:










Sonnen's face after the silva fight.

I hate sonnen and was rooting for silva ll the way, but still its always sad to see someone fight so good only to lose in the fifth round.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Chuck getting KO'd by Franklin was sad.


----------



## Samin00 (Feb 3, 2011)

vilify said:


> Chuck getting KO'd by Franklin was sad.


I hear you bro.

But for me it wasnt really the ko that did it, it was more the fact how I knew we'd never see chuck again. And ofcourse the fact he was fighting such a good match.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I was devastated when Gonzaga brutalized Cro Cop. After watching all his highlight videos I had so much hope for the guy and his momentum seemed to be so strong. Of course we all know what happened after but I'd say that was one of the saddest moments in all my years of watching the UFC.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

For me it was when Chris Lytle retired. It's not sad in the way I think you meant, but seeing him give up what he loves for the sake of his family really hit home for me. Also just the way it was such a great end to a career of a fan favourite and I was sad to see him go.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Seeing Cro Cop and Nog become what they have. Chuck getting KO'd left and right.

It was sad to see what Penn looked like after the Diaz fight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Probably the loud mouth Frank Mir subbing Big Nog.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

vilify said:


> Chuck getting KO'd by Franklin was sad.


This for sure. When they showed the angle from across the cage and he just crumbled I literally got chills. I'm not even a liddell fan, but I could just feel that I was watching the end of an era.

Shogun vs Jones too, mainly because I could tell from the first bell shogun was not ready for what was about to happen to him. Really all of the changing of the guard moments get to me. When guys I watched come into the sport, rise and then fall. That finally moment when you know they've hit the bottom is really sad.

When Mir won the title from Nog I almost cried, but not because I was sad, but because of his come back, I relate to Mir a lot for that.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Chuck Liddell pummeling Tito to a stoppage in their first fight...

...hehe, just kidding!


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Schaub Knocking Mirko out. A lot of Mirko's losses are disheartening, but that one was the worst, IMO.

Frankie eating that upkick. I was pumped up to that point, but I realized I was seeing the turning point in the match.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Samin00 said:


> What moments made you almost shed a tear?
> 
> For me it was the beginning of the end of the machida era. I truly beliefed machida was the perfect rolemodel fighter, honour, dicsipline and skill.
> 
> ...


LMAO...He had a TE level of 16:9:1 ... Feel sorry for that cheater all you want...:confused02:

I felt sorry for Chuck after Rashad KO'D him....


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

For the me the Saddest moment involving the UFC was when they broke the news that Evan Tanner had passed. I had read about it, most likely on here, but just hearing them say it during an event really made it hit home.

As far as a moment within the UFC, I would have to go with Lyoto getting KO'ed by Shogun. I really thought that would be the fight to cement Lyoto's legacy, and lay to the rest the controversy of the first encounter.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

BrianRClover said:


> For the me the Saddest moment involving the UFC was when they broke the news that Evan Tanner had passed. I had read about it, most likely on here, but just hearing them say it during an event really made it hit home.
> 
> As far as a moment within the UFC, I would have to go with Lyoto getting KO'ed by Shogun. I really thought that would be the fight to cement Lyoto's legacy, and lay to the rest the controversy of the first encounter.


I was thinking about Evan Tanner too. After he died I read all about him and those who knew him and how they described him. I felt a sense of loss. Then when they announced it on TV it was hard.

Fight-wise, some of the saddest have already been mentioned - Chuck ending his reign, Randy going into retirement the final time, BJ Penn getting beat by Diaz, and also the time Forrest Griffin was outclassed by Anderson.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

In no particular order:

Lesnar beating down Mir in the rematch

Wanderlei getting KO'd (every time)

Shogun tapping to strikes

Rich Franklin getting displaced from 185

Every time Big Nog gets put away

Kenny Florian's post-fight conference after losing to Aldo


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Diego losing to Penn. Diaz losing to Condit. Just somewhat recent ones.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

For me it was BJ losing the second fight to Edgar. That seems to be the beggining of the end of the dominate BJ Penn. I know he beat Hughes and drew with Fitch after that, but c'mon, we can all agree BJs dominate days are behind him unless he goes back to LW which we all know he will not do.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

It was the first time i ever watched the UFC live, UFC 38 Brawl at the hall, Ian Freeman vs Frank Mir. When Ian won it was probably the greatest moment of his life, but he also had just found out that his dad had just died literally straight after the fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Faber/Barao stare down with Cruz in the background looking helpless.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Cro Cop getting smacked by Schaub.


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

Ya Evan Tanner for me, was a very sad point in UFC.

Fight wise i cant think of many, my most devastating was when i was kinda new to UFC and saw Arlovski lose to Sylvia for the first time.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

CroCops story line in the UFC kills me. God i would have loved for 1 more high kick KO.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> CroCops story line in the UFC kills me. God i would have loved for 1 more high kick KO.


Yeah, but instead we got him being KO'd with a head kick... I was in shock...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Two fights that come to mind, GSP losing to Serra (props to serra for pulling it off though) and BJ losing the first time to Edgar. The second time, he deserved to lose even though I love him as a fighter.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

CB Dolloway vs Mayhem Miller fight.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

BrianRClover said:


> *For the me the Saddest moment involving the UFC was when they broke the news that Evan Tanner had passed. I had read about it, most likely on here, but just hearing them say it during an event really made it hit home.*
> 
> As far as a moment within the UFC, I would have to go with Lyoto getting KO'ed by Shogun. I really thought that would be the fight to cement Lyoto's legacy, and lay to the rest the controversy of the first encounter.


Really hit home for me too. For some reason I take every day for granted when in reality you never know when you're going to die. 

Tanner was a great athlete and entertaining fighter. A shame he's gone.

Saddest fight moments for me was watching Randy lose to Lesnar and Machida.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Sniff*


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

*every brock lesnar win*

Every Brock Lesnar win was a sad moment for the sport. Now any Nick Diaz win will also be. Both are the antithesis of everything the sport and the art of MMA used to be about.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

fight_doctor said:


> Every Brock Lesnar win was a sad moment for the sport. Now any Nick Diaz win will also be. Both are the antithesis of everything the sport and the art of MMA used to be about.


Couldn't disagree with you more.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Evan Tanner's death. Nothing even comes close.


----------



## butters (Sep 30, 2009)

Chuck getting TKO'd by Jackson, because it was the beginning of the end. Then seeing him get knocked out by Evans might have been even worse.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Seems like the mood is a bit somber...agree with all of the posts. I'll go on record and say the day Brittney left...oh wait then she came back. Guess it would have to be with Arianny. I was thinking about Tweeting her...you know be the knight in shining armour...then I thought...maybe she thinks I'm some loser stalker...roflz! Actually had a chance to meet her at a tradeshow a friend was gonna intro. Saw too many people in line so I said fawk it. Kickin myself in the head...

I think seeing Machida cry after winning the belt and proclaiming to hold it for a long time is up there. Kinda sad...really. Fawk this doom and gloom. There should be a thread about Happiest Moments In The UFC!!!

- Josh losing to everyone especially GSP...haha!
- Hunt beating Kongo
- Barboza spin kicking Etim to oblivion although Etim is a koo dude...that was such a sick finish.
- Any of Anderson Silva's fights.
- GSP getting his revenge on Serra.
- BJ beating Hughes in the rubber match.
- Thiago KOing Hughes
- BJ almost beating Fitch
- Hendricks KOing Fitch
- Machida KOing Rashad
- when they finally got rid of the horse looking ring girl
- Finally booking Mirko and Overeem
- Shogun vs Hendo

list goes on...


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

For me it was a huge dissapointement after Buffer anounced result of main event UFC 104. What a great fight. I was so happy for Shogun and I was convinced that he had the decision and then BOOM judges took it away. Looking at Shogun was hard at the time.

How sweet it was when I watched 113 week after my birthday. :thumb02:

Another really sad moments are related to BJ Penn. Him looking totally helpless in rematch with Edgar. After Fitch and Diaz fight. It is heavy for me to watch Joe Rogan interview after Diaz fight. "That´s it for me Joe"...


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I don`t get sad, but these were some shocking moments where i had to step back and process what happen for a minute:

1. Fedor losing to Werdum
2. Big Nog getting ko by mir
3.Machida getting Ko by shogun
4. Chael sonnen beating anderson silva for 4 rounds
5.Penn losing to Edgar the second time.
6.crocop lost to Brandon
7.Chuck losing to Franklin
8.Wandy getting ko by leben
9. Fedor losing to big foot
10. Pride going bankrupt

On a side note I don`t think anything in MMA would every top the happiest momenté the most emotional roller coaster ride i have even experience as a mma fan. 

Sonnen vs Silva...that fight was depressing for 4 rounds, the 5th I was like damn Anderson Silva is gonna lose ( that moment when he does will be the most shocking on my list), then with 3 minutes left was the happiest moment ever as a fan, where he won.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Probably Evan Tanner passing. 

Everything else (OK's, career ending, retirement) happens in MMA. But people passing away is something that is truly dis-heartening.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Every time CroCop got KO'd, I maybe shed a few tears


----------



## Samin00 (Feb 3, 2011)

@lizag QFT Bro

Not ufc related but: crocop losing to fedor, I think everyone will remember him as the only one that came close


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Samin00 said:


> What moments made you almost shed a tear?


You creating this thread is the saddest thing in MMA for me..



Going over all the posts in here and reliving some of the most frustrating and upsetting moments in this rollercoaster that is MMA fandom.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Samin00 said:


> @lizag QFT Bro
> 
> Not ufc related but: crocop losing to fedor, I think everyone will remember him as the only one that came close


QFT? Bro?!!

Explain please?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Man for me it was the entire Pride acquisition and move. One after another the Pride fighters were soundly beat by UFC fighters. Many of them were past their prime, but it was so damn painful to waych Cro Cop, Big Nog, Hendo, and Wandy fall short. Rampage did well, but he was never one of my favs in Pride. BJ Penn's downward spiral is probably second.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

LizaG said:


> QFT? Bro?!!
> 
> Explain please?


It means quoted for truth.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

watching Jon Fitch


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Chuck getting KOd out cold by Rampage, it would've been his final avenged loss but it became the beginning of his downfall.

Close second, Lesnar going out after a huge kick to his gut right after an intestinal surgery, from a guy who was an obvious roided up cheat, a shadow of Lesnar's steroid past in the WWE IMO. Something just seemed so ironic and unfair about that.

Outside the UFC, Fedor getting pumelled by Bigfoot. Just seeing him perform so bad and get dominated so easily after so many years of flawless performance was heartbreaking.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

For all those frustrated and saddened by CroCop's UFC career only to see Schaub take a cheap shot when he was out, rest assured Big Nog got one back for team Pride:


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Call me a heart-less bastard but I've never understood why people morn over the death of celebrities. How is a celebrity's life anymore valuable than any one else's? 

Unless you personally knew this celebrity, why is this any more or less sad than picking up a copy of your local obituary and paging through the names?



marcthegame said:


> Sonnen vs Silva...that fight was depressing for 4 rounds, the 5th I was like damn Anderson Silva is gonna lose ( that moment when he does will be the most shocking on my list), then with 3 minutes left was the happiest moment ever as a fan, where he won.


I would definitely call this one of the biggest shockers in recent history. I just sat there in complete disbelief. It was one thing for Sonnen to get the best of Anderson with his wrestling... but when he clicked him multiple times on the feet.... just left me speech-less. I thought I was watching the end of an era.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Seeing Couture get brutalized by Lesnar, and hearing that Evan Tanner died in some whacked out dessert.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

For me the sad or disappointing moments are half Pride and half UFC...

-PRIDE going under as an organization
-Fedor losing to Werdum/Big Foot/Hendo (3 fights he probably should have won)
-Cro Cop falling from grace and losing to guys he would handle in his prime
-GSP losing to Serra
-Shogun losing to Machida in fight #1
-Penn losing to Diaz (the look in his eyes said it all)


----------



## Samin00 (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn im afraid liza is a girl, sorry ment sis nott bro


----------



## butters (Sep 30, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Call me a heart-less bastard but I've never understood why people morn over the death of celebrities. How is a celebrity's life anymore valuable than any one else's?
> 
> Unless you personally knew this celebrity, why is this any more or less sad than picking up a copy of your local obituary and paging through the names?
> 
> ...


Mostly I agree, but in some cases it can be heart breaking. For example, I was quite heart broken to hear of MCA's death from the Beastie Boys because they were the first music I ever listened to, and still my favorite. I grew up listening to them and it comes a long with many memories.



On a side note.. talking non-UFC moments.. when Werdum beat Fedor is probably the one and only time I was left completely speechless for like 10 minutes after watching that. I knew it would come sooner or later but I didn't expect it against Werdum.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Call me a heart-less bastard but I've never understood why people morn over the death of celebrities. How is a celebrity's life anymore valuable than any one else's?
> 
> Unless you personally knew this celebrity, why is this any more or less sad than picking up a copy of your local obituary and paging through the names?


I agree.

As for the saddest moment in the UFC, well not sure if "sad" can be used as I've never been "sad" about anything in the sport, but I'd say CC vs Gonzaga or Shogun vs. Forrest (first one). Both fights surprised me a great deal and I was just like damn... it sucked.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

mark coleman bringing his family into the ring after his fight with fedor lol

ya it was pride but its all owned by zuffa now so it counts lol


----------



## Samin00 (Feb 3, 2011)

Organik said:


> mark coleman bringing his family into the ring after his fight with fedor lol
> 
> ya it was pride but its all owned by zuffa now so it counts lol


really? weird..

I didnt find that sad at all, more like embarrassing and awkward.

A typical american thing to do... Letting your own little childeren see their father fight, let alone come in the ring after he's beat up.

I dont think Someone like Fedor or anderson would ever do that.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Seeing Machida get booed in the beginning of Shogun/Machida 2, and the look after he lost his belt.

Randy "retiring" after Liddell loss.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Samin00 said:


> really? weird..
> 
> I didnt find that sad at all, more like embarrassing and awkward.
> 
> ...


Because only Americans have their family watch them fight professionally? That's a pretty ignorant and laughable statement to say the least.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

BJ after he lost to diaz. The shit almost made me cry.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Evan Tanner's death was a big hit to me as I was a fairly large fan of his.

In the cage though, Forrest vs AS. Right after he ate that first punch I was just waiting for someone to throw in the towel or the ref to stop it, but it kept on going. I remember feeling so bad for Forrest because his torture was continuing and he was still giving it his best try.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

In no particular order.

Watching Carwin gas out in Round 2 vs Lesnar when he should have finished him in Round 1 the way that Cain eventually did.

UFC on FOX # 1 - Not because JDS won, but because it was a pretty lame coming out party for the UFC on Fox. I mean really, why only one fight? Why not have the Guida vs Henderson fight on as well? Bad Move, but they will recover.

Saddest moment and saddest repeated moment - Everytime I hear or read someone that says Chael won the fight against Anderson. It's a 5 Round Fight, not a 4 Round and 3 Minute Fight. The same way that a quick KO counts in the first minute of a fight, so does a last minute submission or KO. Silva won decisively. All the Chael suckers need to get over it. If the Ref didn't stop it, Silva could have broke his arm, choked him out and then had his way with him.

Anytime a Diaz mush mouth mook brother wins a fight. Sorry, but I hate these guys, I hate their attitudes, I hate their accents and I hate their cocky bush league showboating style. But what I hate the most is that they are really fricken good and I will end up seeing more and more of them. 

Lately - All these injuries to fighters with main events coming up. And guys testing + for PED's, I am tired of main events getting changed due to injury and drug use. I get totally pumped for a fight only to hear that So and So hurt this or that, or that this guy got nabbed for PED's and I have to see a lesser fighter, step in on short notice for a Main Event.
If this keeps up, the sport may never go any further than where it is now.

Joe Rogan - Did anyone tell him he has a microphone and he doesn't need to yell all the time. We can hear you Joe, settle down. You are being electronically amplified and don't need to yell so loud that I can hear you in CT from Vegas.

Other than that, I am good. 

Sorry to hear about Evan Tanner as well. But just like the guy that had to cut off his arm after 72 hours of being stuck between 2 rocks. There is a reason for the buddy system. If you want to go solo, it's up to you (Tons of his friends said to not do it alone). But don't expect me to cry for you when you get stuck and there is no one there to back you up. I know it sounds harsh, but it's intended to be harsh to prevent other great people from making the same mistake, not to belittle Evans.


----------



## Samin00 (Feb 3, 2011)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Because only Americans have their family watch them fight professionally? That's a pretty ignorant and laughable statement to say the least.


I mean letting your little childeren watch you fight live and attending it, and to make it even worse calling them on stage after...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Samin00 said:


> really? weird..
> 
> I didnt find that sad at all, more like embarrassing and awkward.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I did that three times last week.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Samin00 said:


> I mean letting your little childeren watch you fight live and attending it, and to make it even worse calling them on stage after...


I'm not debating whether it is right or wrong. But it is quite ridiculous to label it as a "typical American thing to do."


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 6, 2008)

When that douche Lesnar won the title.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rich Franklin knocks out Chuck Liddell and Tito Ortiz walks to the cage to face Ryan Bader after being told if he loses he is done. Tito came out so slow and you could tell he was trying to absorb the fact that it may be the last time he ever makes that walk. That whole fight was as an emotional moment as you get in this sport.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Sad? The Tim Sylvia era...


----------



## Samin00 (Feb 3, 2011)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I'm not debating whether it is right or wrong. But it is quite ridiculous to label it as a "typical American thing to do."


Well im not the type that doesn't admit he's wrong. Me saying it's an 'American thing to do' is Bullsh*t.

Though Im still convinced it was an stupid act and for example a fighter like Fedor would think twice about doing something like that


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Chuck retiring, although it was time.... 

Well, I should really say "when Chuck's chin went to shit".


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

the downfall of Pride

Fedor's losses

Diaz's wins

CroCop

Carwin gassing against Brock

in general, witnessing great/fave fighters get old & lose their edge...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Arianny not making the card. Her BF is a punk. So he likes to choke girls ay...

As punishment stick him on the prelims against a UFC fighter...lolz!


----------



## EGO KILLER (Oct 26, 2006)

I think for me it was when Anderson beat Rich half to death in their first fight and the look on Franklins face when he was in Andersons clinch, he looked like a deer in the headlights


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

EGO KILLER said:


> The look on Franklins face when he was in Andersons clinch, he looked like a deer in the headlights


I know man, that was so completely telling. He looked completely frightend when in the clinch. And I love the guy, but man, that was scary/sad.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

Brydon said:


> For me it was when Chris Lytle retired. It's not sad in the way I think you meant, but seeing him give up what he loves for the sake of his family really hit home for me. Also just the way it was such a great end to a career of a fan favourite and I was sad to see him go.


I agree. His retirement speech was the most sincere I've seen of any type in the UFC or sports for that matter.


----------

